# Mahi day



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Tons of mahi out today and even hooked into a baby sailfish. Beautiful out on the water!
Here is a video of the day.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

.............


----------



## Chris87$ (Jun 8, 2015)

So you were the one yelling mahi out there today lol glad you did, started heading towards you when i hooked this big boy


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great report and video


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome stuff right there bro! Wish we could have found some mahi today, but I'm not complaining about the big AJs we found instead!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sweet video.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

Great pics and video BBarton. I enjoyed them but not as much as you enjoyed catching those Mahi for sure!
Thanks.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video and great set of awesome photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for taking the time to make and post the video. Ditto for the photos too.


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fantastic! Can you give some details on how far out and what they were buying on? I'm heading down there this week and we sure are hoping to find some mahi.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Most were caught within a half of a mile if the beach. Live cigar minnows


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bait easy to find? Thanks for the info


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yea


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Nice catches.

Great photos and video....as always.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

where you guys getting live cigs?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

We catch them with sabiki rigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bait is crazy thick. I had a school under my yak the entire day. If I needed bait I just dropped over the side. Small hardtails, cigs, little tunnies, herring, all in the mix


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4, thanks, I fish off my paddle board a few times a week. Always go inshore, with all this N wind and clear water I have been thinking about paddling out in the gulf.


----------

